# New Ben Moore Product: Scuff-X



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Really interested to try this stuff. My stairwell and hallway need painting, so I'll try it at home first. My kids will give it a run for its money, that's for sure.

No idea on pricing or anything yet. My local dealer isn't in the test market, but I'm going to see if there's one nearby.

If it could be made to level out, I wonder how the satin sheen would be for trim and cabinets? 









http://spectrumpaint.com/scuff-x/


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Floor paint*



804 Paint said:


> Really interested to try this stuff. My stairwell and hallway need painting, so I'll try it at home first. My kids will give it a run for its money, that's for sure.
> 
> No idea on pricing or anything yet. My local dealer isn't in the test market, but I'm going to see if there's one nearby.
> 
> ...


Interesting you should post this. Just yesterday I checked out another acrylic floor paint from Graham Paints, the originators of ceramic paint. Graham also says that it resists scuffing:

http://www.grahampaint.com/product_floor.htm

There is one dealer in Virginia if you are interested:

Capps Home Building Center
13700 Booker T Washington Hwy
Moneta, VA 24121
540-721-2276

futtyos


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

futtyos said:


> Interesting you should post this. Just yesterday I checked out another acrylic floor paint from Graham Paints, the originators of ceramic paint. Graham also says that it resists scuffing:
> 
> http://www.grahampaint.com/product_floor.htm
> 
> ...


Thanks. Are you saying you would use it on...walls?


----------



## 804 Paint (Jan 31, 2014)

Another interesting note about Scuff-X is that an interwebz search only brings it up through Spectrum Paint; there's nothing about it on the BM site. I wonder if they are exclusively testing it through Spectrum-run dealers.


----------



## radio11 (Aug 14, 2015)

Not familiar with the product, but have to think it is supposed to be more "scuff resistant" as compared to other comparable wall paints. I would seriously doubt its successful use on trim and cabinets. There are already an abundance of scuff resistant paints made specifically for that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## futtyos (Aug 11, 2013)

*Scuffing*



804 Paint said:


> Thanks. Are you saying you would use it on...walls?


My bad. I used to strip and refinish vinyl and resilient flooring, so when I read the word "scuff" I thought it only pertained to scuffing of floors.

I believe that Graham Paint is the first company to use ceramic particles in their acrylic paint. Muralo bought them up and started using the ceramic as well. I remember reading the Muralo literature on it years ago. It basically said that oil based paint had very small particles that held together tightly and provided a more impenetrable film than latex acrylic did. They compared the ceramic particles in their acrylic paint to marbles compared to the basketball sized particles found in regular latex acrylic paint.

One of their test gimmicks (which may be true) was to show a photo of a board, half painted with Muralo Ultra Ceramic semi-gloss and the other with the leading latex acrylic semi-gloss. These were left to dry, then betadine solution (very staining like mercurchrome) was wiped over both, then wiped off. The betadine came right off the Muralo, but had permanently stained the "leading" semi-gloss latex acrylic, whatever brand that was.

I used to clean offices as my main work. In the early 1990s, one of the offices had a painter come in and paint the whole place with BM Regal semi-gloss. I remember the kitchen wall just behind the garbage can. People would throw the old coffee grounds into the can and often they would spatter onto the wall behind it, along with actaul coffee left in cups that were also being thrown out. The coffee stains were permanently imbedded into the paint. This always reminded me of the Muralo advertising regarding its stain resistant ceramic paint.

I believe the ceramic component is also supposed to make the paint harder and more like an oil paint. Sounds like it would be very durable for your purposes. If you are interested you could contact a Muralo dealer near you or a California dealer as California Paints now owns Muralo.

I have no idea what the Ultra Spec Scuff-X would be like, but I would probably shy away from it as I do not care for the Ultra Spec line, but I could be wrong.

futtyos


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Coincidentally, I had an architect specify this product the other day, but I told her it was not in our market yet. Scuff X was solely designed for high traffic areas, such as hallways--not so sure you will get the flow & leveling to use it on trim / doors. Only states in the South are in the test market and I hear it releases every where around June / July. 

I've seen the demo board from my Ben Moore rep and was told that it was benchmarked against the leading scuff resistant paint. If it's as good as advertised, it will be taking market share from those using two component WB epoxies--Scuff X is one component (no pot life, lower odor, better scuff resistance, & less to screw up). 

Now, if people begin learning the difference between a common stain (ketchup, liquid splatter--wash with a sponge) and an actual scuff (chairs rubbing against a wall, shoe marks, etc), I might start seeing fewer "touch up" calls. Wishful thinking on that one! HA!


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

futtyos said:


> In the early 1990s, one of the offices had a painter come in and paint the whole place with BM Regal semi-gloss. I remember the kitchen wall just behind the garbage can. People would throw the old coffee grounds into the can and often they would spatter onto the wall behind it, along with actaul coffee left in cups that were also being thrown out. The coffee stains were permanently imbedded into the paint. This always reminded me of the Muralo advertising regarding its stain resistant ceramic paint.


In the early 90s . . . semigloss was the "washable" paint. The technology did not truly develop into something meaningful until the early 2000s. Now that I think of it, Gennex colorants were not even available in the 90s (back when Ben Moore used Universal Tints).

I remember my first experience with a washable item . . . that old Everclean from SW. Wasn't bad . . . wasn't great either. Just a good example of how the paints have evolved over the past 20 years.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

SWPB said:


> In the early 90s . . . semigloss was the "washable" paint. The technology did not truly develop into something meaningful until the early 2000s. Now that I think of it, Gennex colorants were not even available in the 90s (back when Ben Moore used Universal Tints).
> 
> I remember my first experience with a washable item . . . that old Everclean from SW. Wasn't bad . . . wasn't great either. Just a good example of how the paints have evolved over the past 20 years.


Oh god the stories I could tell about THAT product! LOL!


----------



## Porterspainting207 (Jun 4, 2017)

Hey guys, scuff x has been released to one retailer here in Maine, and I am currently spraying the stuff. It comes out of the can/bucket ready to spray, but because it sets so fast, I would recommend the Ben Moore additive to give the paint time to blend. I'll have more info after the first coats totally cure.


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

I have done extensive testing and application with this product. The hardness and slipperiness of it is different then any latex wall paint I've applied. Levels very well. Made several samples on 2X2 drywall pieces. Compared with competitive eggshells including ScuffMaster and Pre-Cat epoxy. Could not scuff if with a black rubber mallet. Does take at least a week to harden. Dry time is normal. Odor is normal. Hide was equal to Regal in ready mixed white. No learning curve at all. Brushed well, rolled very well with micro fiber. Comes in matte, eggshell, and satin. Has a microbial additive. Pricing will be very competitive. Sheens appear a little higher but not by much. My only concern is how quickly people will put it into service. There is a difference between abrasion resistance and scuff resistance. A very good commercial Paint that will likely get sold to homeowners.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

For the reference to the Graham paint, that website is waaaayyyyy out of date now. I would not count on anything from that site being available anymore. Nothing under the Graham name for sure, Who knows how stuff has been relabeled for sure.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Scuff X is available nationwide now, but it's up to the retailer to order it in. Many architects are specifying the material and it's beginning to hit a few schools in my area. With it being targeted to the professional / commercial market, I'm not sure how forgiving the product will be if Mrs Smith attempts to paint her stairwell. However, I'd imagine that many professional contractors could create a quality finished appearance. I'm contemplating using it in my bonus room . . . it gets quite the abuse from the kiddos and I'm tired of seeing ball marks all over my "high quality" Sherwin-Williams product (Sherscrub--regional item). Needless to say, I bought the house and haven't repainted every room yet, but lord knows, it needs it now.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Sounds like the latest, greatest fad. Because a paint manufacturer calls a product a certain robust name, doesn't mean it's true, only time will tell!


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Brushman4 said:


> Sounds like the latest, greatest fad. Because a paint manufacturer calls a product a certain robust name, doesn't mean it's true, only time will tell!


Perhaps, but I lost a 1600 gallon job to a fad that was $105 a gallon. Scuff resistance coatings are specified on large commercial jobs. Hopefully this will drive specs and jobs as this beats the competition hands down in price and scuff resistance.


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

Go to you tube and look up Scuff X. I ran across some demos and then I found a new commercial where they allowed skateboarders to test out the walls scuff resistance. Quite creative really.


----------



## heartlandpaint (Jun 6, 2017)

This product is going to be awesome! Beyond the youtube videos they've done sample boards that we've slapped with our shoes and others have marked with markers. Cleans right up with a mr. clean eraser. Though it is intended more for commercial applications, not residential. Especially areas of moisture like bathrooms or basements since it doesn't have the mildew resistance like regal or aura do.

Also as of May 30th it is my understanding that it should be available in all the warehouses for stores to order.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

so in other words it does the same stuff California Superscrub did, before they improved it? Only without the mildewcide Superscrub had in it?


----------



## SWPB (Oct 6, 2016)

My BM guy told me it targeted Scuffmaster and the SW Precat WB Epoxy commonly used on high traffic areas. I've never played with the California product, but I did Scuff the hell out of the competitor's product on the demo drywall. #Impressed


----------

